#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-07
<ule> Hey guys
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-08
<ule> wtf are you guys do here if anybody talks anything?
<ule> :)
<jaguar> we watch you
<IdleOne> ule: you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic which is a bit more active and you can practice English.
<ule> so.. Why don't you talk about ubuntu or linux ?
<ule> IdleOne: thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Hiya
<dscassel> Hi folks.
<BluesKaj> 'morning, dscassel
<willwh> hey guys :]
<dscassel> Morning. :)
<genii-around> Mornin
<capmtripps> question: is there any way to write onto pdf files without converting them into anything else first?
<dscassel> capmtripps: There are a few options here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<dscassel> Haven't tried to do it myself, though.
<capmtripps> great, thanks
<capmtripps> that is what i was looking for an more
<capmtripps> thanks
<capmtripps> *and
<dscassel> Awesome. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-09
<ball> Hello BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> Hi ball!
<BobJonkman> Say, while I have the attention of irc.ubuntu-ca, I saw this today - anyone you recognize in the pictures? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-global-jam-call-for-events/
<ball> Don't recognize them.
<BobJonkman> I'm thinking there may be a few Ubuntu-Vancouver people online
<ball> I would like to visit Vancouver
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<wmpedersen> any KW folks with info on Codefest meetup tonight: Is there going to be a wiki put up?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-10
<dscassel> Codefest?
<dscassel> The Ubuntu Hour is happening now(ish) at Whole Lot-a Gelata.
<dscassel> There's an OpenData Waterloo Region hackathon at Kwartzlab this weekend.
<dscassel> wmpedersen: Come drop by. :)  We can't be in Whole Lot-a Gelata too late because I didn't know about their spring closing hours.
<wmpedersen> Ah. well I'm in London right now so maybe it's a little late? I should be there Saturday. Is it Friday as well?
<dscassel> Yeah, they close at 8.
<dscassel> (they're letting us stay a little later)
<wmpedersen> I got kind of bored, so I threw together a new banner logo for the site using the orange/white one from Launchpad. The sharp rectangle was bugging me.
<wmpedersen> I hope that's cool
<wmpedersen> of course, you don't have to use it
<wmpedersen> I can upload them somehere if you'd like to take a look.
<dscassel> wmpedersen: Sure.  That's something that's definitely on the list to do...
<wmpedersen> dscassel: I've uploaded it to ubuntu one. who can I share it with?
<wmpedersen> They've also updated the graphics since this morning. Looks nice.
<wmpedersen> dscassel: I put it on my ubuntu wiki profile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wmpedersen
<dscassel> wmpedersen: Cool, thanks.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning, dscassel :) ...how's things ?
<BobJonkman1> Sitting by the window in the comfy seats for Ubuntu Hour at http://littlebeancoffeebar.ca in Kitchener...
<genii-around> Cool
<BluesKaj> hi genii-around , BobJonkman1 ..sitting here in my easy chair with wireless KB and mouse chatting with you guys using the tv as a monitor
<BluesKaj> and having a good strong coffee as well
<genii-around> I'm at work, in my basement closet/office. Probably a good thing I can't see outside though, raining and raining til Sun
<BluesKaj> yeah, we had some snow last nite , now it's sloppy and slushy and it's gonna rain for 2-3 days :(
<genii-around> dscassel or txwikinger .. Last year I posted an independent release party for Lucid at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties but it looks like now that way is deprecated, the page referenced to announce on is http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/  ..but I'm not directly affiliated with the Canadian team
<txwikinger> genii-around: doesn't matter
<txwikinger> As long as you are compliant with the CoC I do not have a problem posting something for you
<genii-around> Cool
<genii-around> txwikinger: Could I pm you the details?
<txwikinger> sure
<BluesKaj> interesting, my IP address shows me ni Geraldton, Sault ste Marie, North Bay , Mississauga ,Toronto ,Ottawa even the town live in once in a while :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-11
<BluesKaj> hiyas
 * genii-around slides txwikinger a coffee
<txwikinger> hi
<txwikinger> Is the announcement on the loco site ok?
<genii-around> txwikinger: Yup, is fine! I just went and added in that I'm attending with 2 guests actually
<txwikinger> cool
<txwikinger> I need to make our  announcements too :D
<genii-around> Are you guys doing anything in Kitchener?
<txwikinger> Yes we will have a release party on 30 April and a global jam event on 2 April
<txwikinger> Tomorrow we have an open data code fest
<txwikinger> http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/content/inaugural-open-data-waterloo-region-codefest-saturday-march-12-2011
<genii-around> Heh. I noticed the UBB petition there
<txwikinger> Well.. if nobody does anything Parliament does what it wants
<dscassel> txwikinger: I'm getting the "Only site administrators can create new user accounts." error when I try to log into the website now. :/
<dscassel> (via OpenID)
<txwikinger> Did you try to login without OpenID?
<dscassel> If I set my password, I've forgotten it.
<dscassel> (The password I would have set doesn't work)
<dscassel> "Request new password" gives me an access denied as well.
<BluesKaj> , pretty useless
<dscassel> A little frustrating, yes. :)
<txwikinger> Yeah.. I have the same
<txwikinger> let me make some changes
<txwikinger> dscassel: Try now OpenId
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-12
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-13
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BobJonkman> Help me, Internets!  My five-year old niece is using an old laptop running Xubuntu 9.10, and I want to load it with some games for her.  I'm not getting much info from http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=games
<bregma> BobJonkman, did you try "apt-cache search game"?
<BobJonkman> bregma: Yup,  (actually, apt-cache dump | grep game) but from that list couldn't determine what was suitable for 5yr olds.  Installed gcompris, passed on any of the KDE dependent games and rogue-like games...
<BobJonkman> Anyway, she's happy for now (I think)
 * KombuchaKip reminds everyone to set their clocks ahead one hour where necessary for DST.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-07
<dscassel> Hm. Quiet.
<dscassel> If anybody's thinking of hosting a release party, the global event is up on the LoCo directory now: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<willwh_> :o
<willwh_> I might try!
<willwh_> so busy though :)
<willwh_> heh, dscassel - excuse the daddy in me... https://plus.google.com/photos/105689132516376784358/albums/5715853155777750497/5715853247715667314?authkey=CMG116CdwJ3_4gE&banner=pwa
<willwh_> recent picture of the nipper - it's a pretty good one :)
<dscassel> willwh_: Cuteness on that level may be hazardous. :D
<willwh_> ;]
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-07
<dscassel> Finally read the meeting backlog!
<dscassel> Insomnia is helpful sometimes.
<BobJonkman> Meeting logs should put you right to sleep
<dscassel> It's helping!
<BobJonkman> Downloading Turnkey Etherpad: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/updates/new-turnkey-etherpad-version-120
<BobJonkman> Maybe try using that as the collaborative editing platform for the Page Polishing Party this weekend: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2275/detail/
<dscassel> BobJonkman: did you saw this, right? http://youtu.be/gj9FT1cirW0?t=41m51s
<dscassel> s/did//
<BobJonkman> I haven't done seen it yet, but I can did do that now.
<BobJonkman> I'm also having a bad/good time with http://pad.ubuntu.com/
<BobJonkman> I've got a fresh pad, but when I tried to create a team ("Canada") it threw an error during the creation.  So http://canada.pad.ubuntu.com doesn't yet exist
<dscassel> I've only used it for UDS...
<dscassel> you probably just don't have permission.
<BobJonkman> If anyone cares to join me: http://pad.ubuntu.com/WMV9byyQAX
<BobJonkman> I logged in through launchpad, but I guess I need moar power
<dscassel> Huh. "The domain canada is already in use."
<dscassel> I can't either.
<dscassel> meh. whatever.
<BobJonkman> I just got some 500 error, which redirected me back to my own site (anything invalid from my domain >is< my domain, as far as my DNS  resolver is concerned
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-08
<dscassel> Anyway, I just think you might want to watch that video before you put a lot of effort into reapprovals...
<dscassel> Although no actual decision was made...
<dscassel> Mind you, if you just want to hang out in a coffee shop and update the wiki, that can be fun too...
<BobJonkman> Hanging out in a coffeeshop may be the goal; updating the Wiki may be the side-effect.
<BobJonkman> Listening/viewing it now on my phone (which is not running a FAIF OS.
<BobJonkman> Is anyone available to try Turnkey Etherpad at http://sobac.com:15480/p/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman> Or for a secure connection, https://sobac.com:15443/p/ubuntu-ca (that's a Turnkey certificate, so you'll get an error. Check the fingerprint: SHA256 fingerprint is C8 9C F4 5C C7 08 A5 46 18 51 17 97 A4 B4 FE BF B4 CB 98 56 84 71 AC 72 27 E2 F0 55 B2 DD 2E 31
<BobJonkman> OK, shutting down the sobac.com Turnkey Etherpad for now
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-09
<BobJonkman> I'm about to leave for the Matter Of Taste coffeeshop for the Page Polishing Party https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<BobJonkman> I've put the source of the page in the Ubuntu Etherpad at http://pad.ubuntu.com/WMV9byyQAX
<BobJonkman> Feel free to get a head start!
<BobJonkman> OK, we're here!
 * bregma is feeling awfully lonely
<Chex> hey guys
<BobJonkman> hi bregma, Chex!
<BobJonkman> Seems I just lost my connection to pad.ubuntu.com
<BobJonkman> I see Katherine!
<Katherine> Hi Bob!
<BobJonkman> I'm going to try a different Ubuntu Pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/Wx5PpcAptZ
<BobJonkman> Seems the other one has disappeared in a cloud of security violations
<BobJonkman> Made a couple of updates already, check them out! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<BobJonkman> Trying to create a common header for all Canadian Team pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeamHeader
<DarwinSurvivor> BobJonkman: is that page supposed to not exist yet?
<BobJonkman> Sorry, wrong URL.
<BobJonkman> Try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/CanadianTeamHeader
<BobJonkman> I should type less, and copy&paste more
<BobJonkman> I've included it on the ReApproval page
<BobJonkman> But the table formatting is slightly amiss.
<BobJonkman> Katherine and I are just fixing that now
<BobJonkman> DarwinSurvivor: if you're feeling industrious, and if you like the header, you can <<#include>> it in the main CanadianTeam page, the CanadianTeam/Meetings page, &c.
<BobJonkman> If you don't like the header then please make whatever changes you like
<BobJonkman> But right now Katherine and I need to fix the tables on the ReApproval page.
<BobJonkman> OK, we've reached a milestone!  Things are looking reasonably good.
<BobJonkman> It's almost 7:00pm in the Eastern TZ, so time to go home
<BobJonkman> Please feel free to continue work on the pages!
<BobJonkman> Especially adding the <<Include(CanadianTeam/CanadianTeamHeader)>> line in any pages you think should have it.
<BobJonkman> And prettying up the header page, if you think it needs it
<BobJonkman> (I'm a back-end guy, I don't really do layout and design)
<BobJonkman> ...and...  I'm outta here!
<BobJonkman> I think it was a successful day.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-10
<doktah> good day
<doktah> I'm using ubuntu and noticed the last couple of days that my computer seems to shut down unexpectedly
<doktah> I thought it was the monitor at first, but set it up to not turn the monitor off at all but it still happens
<doktah> doing updates right now.... using xubutu 12
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28 — Thur, 28 Mar 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<BobJonkman1> Changed the clocks today...
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-03
<willwh> yo
<willwh> so liquidsoap pretty much rockin' my world
<willwh> :D
<azend> BobJonkman: seems to be a lot of "discussion" on the mailing list lately ;D
<BobJonkman> :)
<azend> I'm surprised we're having these issues actually
<BobJonkman> Whose fault is that?  O:-)
<BobJonkman> It comes up in every mailing list I've ever been on
<BobJonkman> Anyway, getting ready to go to KWLUG. You coming?
 * BobJonkman is offering a ride back
<azend> I would have thought the linux community would be a bit more tolerant of other people's social opinions and norms
<azend> BobJonkman: thanks but I have a car now :D
<azend> all payed for by myself
<BobJonkman> W00T!
<BobJonkman> So, no excuses
<azend> also I had no idea KWLUG was tonight
<azend> when and where?
<BobJonkman> Straight down Woodlawn road until you get there
<azend> I'm in KW
<BobJonkman> 7pm tonight, 97 Victoria St., corner of Weber
<azend> so the Communitech up?
<BobJonkman> http://kwlug.org
<azend> hub?
<azend> ah ok
<BobJonkman> Nope, about 15 minute walk from there
<azend> Well, I guess I should make an appearance there at some point
<azend> tonight is as good as any I guess :)
<azend> BobJonkman: how long do they usually run?
<BobJonkman> 7 to 9.
<azend> kk
<BobJonkman> With a post-meeting meeting at Firking at the Tannery
<BobJonkman> No g
<BobJonkman> Anyway, AFK, packing up now
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-04
<genii> BobJonkman1: I find it somewhat demoralizing that so far it's just us and the Cubans that seem to be wanting to hold a release party for Trusty :-/
<BobJonkman1> It's early times yet
<BobJonkman1> I think party planning doesn't usually happen until a month before release
<BobJonkman1> I'm pretty sure dscassel will be getting Kwartzlab to host a party, but no plans are on their calendar yet
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> Oh, how did the meeting go? I was occupied with work that night and missed out
<BobJonkman1> Not so great. Only a handful of people on IRC, and only Jeff and I on video. Granted, there were technical difficulties for the first half hour...
<BobJonkman1> Check the meeting minutes; there's a link to the Google Hangout page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Previous
<genii> OK, will do
<BobJonkman1> It's an hour of the most boring video on the Internet
<genii> BTW I found an interesting app which can make a virtual webcam. And you can pull in sources from almost anywhere to it.
<genii> ( and the virtual webcam gets seen by the WebRTC parts of the browser)
<genii> http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/    ( there is a PPA too)
<genii> One of the more interesting things is you can broadcast an IRC channel to the virtual camera
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-05
<willwh> hi guys
<willwh> so this gnutls bug.... is there a .deb or ppa for updating to 3.2.12?
<willwh> or should I compile from source?
<willwh> whoneeds
<johanbr> willwh: the update should already be available from the ubuntu repos, if you're running a supported release
<willwh> johanbr: ah, thx, also - hi!! :))
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-07
<hakimsheriff> Hi everyone! It's been a while!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-08
<BobJonkman> hakimsheriff! Welcome back!
<willwh> howdy
#ubuntu-ca 2015-03-04
<beta_fag_349> anyone here got time to help with a network issue?
#ubuntu-ca 2015-03-08
<akiva_> hey all; I'm looking for the best phone service in Canada, and I'm pretty sure its not rogers
<akiva_> I was going to recommend wind,  but I was flabbergasted at its complains
<akiva_> complaints.
<akiva_> (I've had no issues)
<akiva_> it has to be monthy contracts
#ubuntu-ca 2016-03-08
<genii> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/3330-toronto-xenial-xerus-release-party/
<azend|vps_> Hey genii
<genii> Hiya azend|vps_ :)
<genii> You guys doing a Saturday event after the Thursday release?
<azend|vps_> genii: not that I know of
<azend|vps_> Maybe in kw
<azend|vps_> I've been out of that scene for a while now
 * genii makes a note to bug Bob
#ubuntu-ca 2018-03-06
<bashfulrobot> Hey guys. Just popping in to see what is up. Small intro. In Vancouver, Ubuntu Budgie team member, snapcrafter, and doing release management. Just trying to get a feel for the Canadian team status, goings on, etc.
<genii> Hi bashfulrobot :)
<genii> bashfulrobot: Toronto here. Some others in the channel are around Waterloo area
<bashfulrobot> genii: Nice!
<bashfulrobot> Prodominately east coast?
<genii> Seems mostly, we may have one or two from Alberta
<genii> bashfulrobot: I know of several more Canucks in other *buntu spaces, but they generally don't hang in this one
<bashfulrobot> Ah I see.
<genii> There's also #ubuntu-qc but I haven't been in there for a while
<genii> bashfulrobot: I hold release parties here in Toronto since about 2010, one of the guys from Waterloo area usually comes up, we generally have 12-15 attendees
<genii> And they hold one down there but usually after the actual release date
<bashfulrobot> Yeah, I am starting to feel out hte local group.
<bashfulrobot> I usually meet more people down at Linux Fest NorthWest.
<bashfulrobot> in Bellingham.
<bashfulrobot> Great Fest
<genii> Yeah, we need a linux fest northeast ;)
<bashfulrobot> get on it?
<bashfulrobot> ha ha
<bashfulrobot> I met so many great people there last year.
<bashfulrobot> And starting 18.10 planning when we get there
<genii> Well, I'd like to but
<genii> I have a lot of other projects to keep me busy right now..
<bashfulrobot> yeah.... I agree. Always hte issue
<bashfulrobot> ( for me)
#ubuntu-ca 2018-03-08
<valku> Is anyone here who is willing to meet with me (in the GTA) and sign my OpenPGP key with certificate level 3?
